
Show HN: Cloudtpass - cloudtpass
http://www.cloudtpass.com
======
gus_massa
reposting my comment:

[Warning: Autoplay video with sound :( .]

What can I do with the CloudtCoins? Can I exchange them for money? Discounts?
Rewards? Prizes?

Why do I get x4 CloudtCoins for the data about my carrier???

Where is the install button?

[Disclaimer: I'm not a social media fan, so I'll probably not suscribe.]

Also, reading your post in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21704872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21704872)
Do you have a minimal implementation? Are you trying to make a new operative
system or just an app?

~~~
cloudtpass
Thanks for finding us again! I’ve been wanting to chat with you.

Yes. CloudtCoins are exchanged for discounts and rewards.

You get the extra coins for wireless carrier because that information is
important to us.

We’re accepting emails to waitlist and update our subscribers for when the
device is launched and usable.

The app is only accessible on our new device designed specifically for making
social media content.

~~~
gus_massa
Do I have to buy a new phone to use Cloudtpass? I really don't expect too many
people to like that part.

The Show HN are for project that have a (minimal) working implementations.
Read the guidelines in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If you have still not launched, what does this mean?

> _Together, we have about 115 million voices_

[And, please turn off the sound.]

~~~
cloudtpass
I wish I knew how to mute the sound. Sorry buddy. Thanks for your feedback.
It’s valuable. We will adjust as soon as we learn how.

We’re not too concerned with people wanting to purchase a new device.

We will post app shortly.

